# Closing Merit CMH/ Shifa 2018



## noumanarshadd (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm a student from Doha, if any of you guys have accurate info regarding the closing merit of CMH/Shifa/pmdc kindly inform, please!


----------



## MdcatGuide (Feb 20, 2018)

First i want to tell you about read here list of medical colleges of Pakistan (Private+Public)
https://www.mdcatguide.com/2018/04/medical-colleges-in-pakistan.html
Above post contain a very helpful stuff for you.
Plus cmh under nums and shifa under the hee
So both take separate admission test for medical courses


----------



## noumanarshadd (Apr 29, 2018)

thank you sir! but im also looking for the closing merit details. telling that would be nice.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

https://stmu.edu.pk/admissions/merit-lists/ This is the list for Shifa for last year. Hope this helps


----------

